# Lost 1970 GTO Door/Trunk Key-Advice?



## GTOmaine (Oct 11, 2011)

My recently restored 1970 GTO's door/trunk key has gone missing. Do not have key code. I know the round key worked on at least the drivers side door and trunk before lost. Not sure if it worked on glove box. Locksmith buddy said he can replace locks. Any way to get key code off of any of the locks? Any other advice? Is there risk of paint damage if locks replaces? Thanks!


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

The door lock is suppose to have the code stamped on it. You will need to get inside the door and remove the lock assemble to see. Not a hard job, just time consuming.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Any compentant locksmith can make a key if you take them the lock. recomend passenger side as generally they have the least amount of wear.


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I replaced all the locks on my 67 GTO. It is very simple. One clip on each lock. Slide the clip off and slide it off the lock rod. I had no problem with the paint. Mine had a kinda plastic gasket between the lock and the paint. But I agree with facn8me. Any locksmith could do it. Good luck


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The round key is the trunk and glovebox key if yours locks.
The square key is the door locks and ignition key.
Round key is not supposed to open the door. If it does someone replaced the door lock with incorrect lock mechanism on the door OR they had a round headed key cut instead of a square one.

If you decide to change the locks with new keys you'll have to do the same on the column.

I had thought locksmiths could inject a putty that hardens and forms to the lock cylinder then removed can cut keys from the mold?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The glove compartment key and the console key are the same as the trunk key, at least in my older GTO's. The ignition is the same as the door key. You could pull either lock and take it to a locksmith, or pay the $40-$100 and have the 'smith come to you. No big deal. And while you're at it, have DUPLICATES made!!


----------

